# Einschüchterungsfalle easy-downloads.de / best-downloads24.de auf Besucherfang



## dvill (22 April 2010)

Z.B http://www.best-downloads24.de/Earth/ oder http://easy-downloads.de/


> Impressum
> 
> BBW e-Content Services
> Holzgasse 7
> 89352 Hausen


"Nett" ist der Versuch http://www.best-downloads24.de/Earth/agb.html


> 12.2 Das Widerrufsrecht besteht nicht, bei dem vollendeten Download einer Software-Vollversion.
> Diese gilt nach dem überwinden des vom Anbieters geschaffene Barriere als "geöffnet" bzw. "entsiegelt" §312 d Abs. 4 Nr. 2 BGB.


----------



## Reducal (22 April 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle easy-downloads.de / best-downloads24.de auf Besucherfang*

Sind "die" heute etwa schon wach? 





> Wartungsarbeiten...


----------

